# Bilder zusammenfügen



## tobi26 (2. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und brauch dringend eure Hilfe. 
Ich hab 3 verschiedene Einzelbilder und möchte alle zu einem Gesamtbild zusammenbringen. Probiere jetzt schon studenlang , aber leider fehlt mir die nötige Erfahrung mit Photoshop 7.0. Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, wäre wichtig, wird für eine KunstHA benötigt.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,

eine neue Datei öffnen in der Größe deiner Wahl. (Ich gehe davon aus du willst, z.B. 3 kleine Bilder auf einem DIN A 4 Blatt haben). Dann deine 3 Bilder Öffnen. Dann die entsprechende Ebene anklicken und mit gedrückter Maus Taste in deine neue DAtei ziehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobi26 (2. November 2007)

ok, danke hat geklappt^^! In meinem meinem Fall hab ich 2 Menschenköpfe und einen PC-Bildschirm.....Müsste jetzt noch die Größe der einzelen Objekte verändern... können sie mir dabei nochma helfen?


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2007)

Hai,

Bearbeiten - Transformieren  oder Strg + T und oben die Prozente eingeben oder "anfassen" und verkleinern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HarryXVI (25. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe Photoshop 7 und möchte ein kleines Icon (32 x 32, bmp) auf eine größere Fläche (64 x 32) bringen. Habe das probiert, was du sagst: Das Icon markiert mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug, dann wurde es weiß (Deckfarbe) mit Strg im Ebenenfenster angeklickt, dann Kopieren und im neuen Bild (transparent) eingefügt. Jetzt sehe ich da aber nur den Rahmen. WIe bekomme ich denn den Inhalt rüber?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

Mach ein neues Dokument auf, dieses auf 64x32. Dann fügst du dieses Bild entweder über Datei -> Platzieren ein, oder du öffnest dieses auch in Photoshop drückst STRG+A und anschließend STRG+C (oder Apfel+A und Apfel+C bei Mac) gehst auf dein neues Dokument und drückst STRG+V (Apfel+V). Wenn du es noch skalieren willst hilft dir STRG+T (Apfel+T).


----------



## HarryXVI (25. Juni 2009)

habe es so gemacht, aber jetzt landet das Icon in der Mitte von der 64 x 32 Fläche. WIe bekomme ich das jetzt verschoben?


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Juni 2009)

F1 drücken und dann "verschieben" eingeben. Eine kleine Selbstbeteiligung deinerseits wäre nicht schlecht. Keiner hat Lust dir Sachen vorzukauen die zum minimalsten Minimalwissen gehören. Ok, ein letztes Mal: Drück V.


----------

